# Orchestra’s newest musician earns a rare seat right next to its oldest



## pepipew (Jan 4, 2019)

Aaaand it happens to be the woman who taught her to play horn. What an unusual situation. A rare, good read about the orchestra in the newspaper: http://www.tampabay.com/arts-entert...the-woman-who-taught-her-to-play-20190104/?no


----------

